# Target backstop question.



## GASTON664 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi chaps.

I'm making a backstop and I just wanted to ask for ideas on the frame.

My concern is dangerous ricochets if myself or someone were to hit the wooden frame rather than the centre where I will drape fabric.

Hopefully no one's aim will be that bad but you never know.

I have some old carpet lying around, I was thinking I could cut that to size and surface the forward facing wood areas with that? Would that make it safer?














Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

at 30 + feet away you'll be safe.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Make a fast and easy one from a large cardboard box . This way you can contain the ammo for ease of retrieval


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I would say that putting carpet on the frame would decrease the ricochet velocity only fractionally. I wouldn't bother. When I started shooting I was 2 meters away from my catch box. I would just start close enough so that I am guaranteed a drape hit, then move outwards. Safety glasses should help too.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use pool noodles to frame my catchbox. I do it more to protect the plastic box that to prevent ricochets. My $0.02


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> I use pool noodles to frame my catchbox. I do it more to protect the plastic box that to prevent ricochets. My $0.02


Brilliant!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Use a soft wood


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just a thought...would pex (plumbing line) put on as a deflector work?


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Just a thought...would pex (plumbing line) put on as a deflector work?


Heck yea that stuff is crazy tuff. And the smallest diameter you could use would be best, as its kinda rubbery/flexible and deff has RTS (Return to Sender) ability.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

RTR104 said:


> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought...would pex (plumbing line) put on as a deflector work?
> ...


Agree there...or maybe cut in half but that would b pain in a**...


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

An old Tshirt seems to work well enough for my catchbox.
They hit the shirt, and then drop to the bottom where I retrieve them.
The only issue I have is when I use Airsoft BB's. Some of those are light enough that they bounce off the fabric.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

I made my backstop out of 3/4" pvc. The top piece has a 45 degree connector to funnel shots towards the middle. I have modified it a little since this picture. I strung a wire from the top 2 corners across the middle and hanged another piece of bottom weighted burlap. It handles steel shot very well. I also use the wire to hang targets from.

Holding it in place I hammered 2 - 1 and 1/2" diameter pieces that are 8" long into the ground so the whole thing slips out and can be stored away. It catches more than 90% of what I shoot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i used a plastic garbage can.


----------



## birdmove (Apr 7, 2012)

The thought occured to me that, maybe I could use my fairly large two wheel wheel barrow, with maybe a heavy duty towel hanging from it to stop the ammo, and hang my target (maybe an empty tin can?) in front of the wheel barrow. Some clothespins should work to hang the towel and a string or wire to hold the target. I need to come up with a way to recover my ammo soon. Right now I'm using stones and podocarpus seeds, but to get better I will switch to glass marbles or steel balls soon.


----------

